# Generador de dos ondas triangulares de 250khz desfasadas



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2008)

bueno, simplemente eso, necesito generar dos ondas triangulares con las rampas ascendentes y descendentes lo mas lineales posible, con duty cycle 50% de 250khz y desfasadas entre si 180º, si a alguien se le prende la lamparita sera grandemente agradecido


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Esto seria un circuito basico, aunque sea el cd4049 tambien te sirve un 7414 o mejor 74hct14 o similar, solo es para la primera toma de impresiones.

A la izquierda es un simple oscilador de señal cuadrada.
A la derecha estan los dos integradores (las puertas inversoras actuan como amplificador operacionales de baja calidad).


Mejoras, muchas evidentemente.

Generador:
Mejor utilizar un 555 o puertas o cuarzos. A la salida del oscilador si le pones UN biestable puedes obtener un perfecto  50%, por ejemplo 7490, pero debes poner una entrada de 2*250=500Khz.
Ademas ya tendras las dos salidas Q y Q/

Integradoras:
Mejor utilizar un operacional rapido , por ejemplo el tipico lf412 .
Ademas en paralelo con el condensador deberias añadir una resistencia de elevado valor, por ejemplo de 1M para reducir offset y acumulacion de cargas, esto produce una pequeña distorsion pero es el precio a pagar.

250KHz es una frecuencia elevada, si no es imprescindible, bájalo tanto como puedas y mejoraras la linealidad.

Finalmente si tienes osciloscopio digital con FFT puedes comprobar la linealidad, si esta bien hecho solo deben aparecer los armónicos impares homogéneamente distribuidos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 7, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ...Finalmente si tienes osciloscopio digital con FFT puedes comprobar la linealidad, si esta bien hecho solo deben aparecer los armónicos impares homogéneamente distribuidos


Con osciloscopio es una forma rapida de ver la amplitud y si esta 'bastante' lineal, pero hasta cierto limite, alinealidades del 1% apenas se ven y caen dentro del propio error del osciloscopio.  No se cual sera la maxima alinealidad tolerada.

Respecto a ver el espectro, una señal con solamente armonicos impares no tiene por que ser triangular o tener tramos lineales. Sino que es una señal que tiene un nivel de continua y donde los semiciclos positivos (respecto del nivel de CC) son iguales a los negativos.



Sobre el oscilador, otra variante es un CD4047 (es un oscilador+divisor por 2+salidas Q y Q* )


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2008)

bueno, estuve viendo el circuito de tiopepe123, y aunque es muy sencillo hacerlo la duda que tengo es que sea lo suficientemente estable, tanto en frecuencia como en amplitud, el por que esa frecuencia es que deseo implementarlo como referencia en un amplificador clase D entrelazado (interleaved class D o class I) en donde la frecuencia de portadora en la salida será del doble de la frecuencia de comparacion (+-500khz) pero estas dos triangulares deben ser lo mas lineales y estables posible, ya que sino incurrira a aparecer errores de timing en la comparacion, generando distorsion. igualmente lo ensayare calculo mañana asi que ni bien pueda cuento como anda la cosa....


----------



## dcmdcm (Ago 7, 2008)

una forma facil de hacerlo es con integrados como el xr2206cp o el xr2209cp (http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/X/XR2206CP.PDF), que es un generador de funciones en ci que tiene triangular, que funciona hasta un 1mhz. otra es hacerlo con un xtal y usar divisores de frecuencia hasta que obtengas la que necesitas e integras, o por ultimo (como hice yo cuando arme el amplificador clase d de 3 niveles), con un oscilador con comparador y opamp, que genera cuadrada y traingular, pero necesitas hacerlo con componentes de buena calidad para que obtengas la mejor linealidad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 8, 2008)

Este circuito con el cd4049 ni es estable ni mucho menos lineal, es una simple aproximacion que lo puedes montar en pocos minutos es una protoboard para pruebas.

Si quieres algo muy estable toma un cuarzo, lo divides con un cd4060 y lo escuadras con un 7490.

Para solucionar la amplificadortut  utilizas una resistencia y un par de diodos o  zener en contraoposicion para contruir un limitador.

Finalmente el uso de un opam rapido  y de bajo offset es imperativo para esa frecuencia.
Tambien sera necesario poner la maldita resistencia de elevado valor en el condensador, si no en poco tiempo queda el sistema sobrecargado.

Finalmente Texas tiene integrados en clase D ti.com

En cuanto a nuestro amiguito fourrier, muestra mucha mas información de lo que estamos acostummbrados con el analisis temporal, fijaos cuantas aplicaciones lo aprovechan.

La triangular
http://cnx.org/content/m12898/latest/

Si miramos el espectro en teoria solo deberia haber harmonicos impares y ademas con una determinada atenuacion.


Pero no solo eso, con fourier, si vemos una perdida a partir de una determinada frecuencia podemos añadirle un pequeño filtro pasa altos RC y afinar mucho mas la curba.


Otra solucion es utilizando un DAC, un simple contador ascendente y descendente y directamente le conectas una red de resistencias R2R. 
Como mas resistencias mejor.
Casi te diria que es una buena solucion, 

1.-Como necesitaras una frecuencia alta podras conectarlo directamente a un oscilador cuarzado (un par de puertas 74ls14 + cuarzo)

2.-El contador digital es algo complejo al ser un contador de subida y bajada,es necesario un biestable y 2 o 3 integrados para hacer el contador

3.-Utilizando resistencias normales se obtiene un DAc aprovechable pero con resistencias de 1% sale uno de buena calidad

4.-Finalmente como la frecuencia de sampleo es muy alta, un simple filtrado RC con un buffer queda una señal muy bonita.


Esto lo hace un DDS como los de analog


Como me gustaria tener un tektronix  con FFT incluida, el sueño de cualquier tecnico.
Mi tektronix digital solo me nuestra medidas de tension y poco mas, lastima.
Qualquier armonico par es distorsion y otro tanto con la amplitud.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ...La triangular
> http://cnx.org/content/m12898/latest/
> 
> Si miramos el espectro en teoria solo deberia haber harmonicos impares y ademas con una determinada atenuacion


Hay un error de interpretacion. Una onda triangular *tiene* armonicos impares. Pero no vale el reciproco, una onda con armonicos impares *no tiene porque* ser triangular.

Ej: Una onda cuadrada tiene solamente armonicos impares, y si a esa señal la haces pasar por un filtro RC (pasabajos,pasaaltos,pasabanda... lo que quieras mientras no haya elementos no-lineales) la salida no va a tener ningun segmento recto y va a seguir teniendo armonicos impares (los mismos, pero con diferente amplitud y fase).



> Pero no solo eso, con fourier, si vemos una perdida a partir de una determinada frecuencia podemos añadirle un pequeño filtro pasa altos RC y afinar mucho mas la curba.


No es tan sencillo, no solo hay que compensar amplitud, tambien hay que compensar fase, y eso para varias armonicos.
Lo que se hace es proponer un principio de funcionamiento y tratar que los elementos se comporten lo mas cercano al ideal.
En el circuito que propusiste el principio es correcto, se genera una onda cuadrada y se la pasa por un integrador.  
Si se quiere que sea de precision hay que hacerle reformas, pero el principio se mantiene.



> Qualquier armonico par es distorsion y otro tanto con la amplitud.


Con cualquier elemento no lineal vas a tener distorsion, que aparezcan armonicos pares o impares solamente te informaciónrma de la simetria de esa distorsion.


PD. Tiopepe, esto te lo estoy diciendo con la mejor onda. 
Si soy un poco molesto es porque en audio, se acostumbra atribuirle a los armonicos las causas y los efectos mas insolitos.  En general, el audiofilo medio tiene conceptos nebulosos que parecen sacados de un libro de astrologia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2008)

No es lo máximo pero tal vez te de ideas o un punto de partida.
Si te interesa te paso la simulación


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 8, 2008)

lejos el circuito que mas me convence es el de fogonazo. aunque habria que trabajar un poquito en las dos fuentes de corriente constante para linearizar un poco mas la triangular, ahora, la pregunta del millon de dolares.. la compuerta cd4066, puede trabajar a esa velocidad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

Prueba esto (Siempre y cuando tengas ganas)


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 29, 2008)

fogonazo, no lo comprendo bien del todo, aparentan ser 2 fuentes de corriente conmutadas pero no entiendo por que el opamp.... si me lo explicas un toque asi no deduzco tanto ( son las 9pm de un dia larguisimo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ......aparentan ser 2 fuentes de corriente conmutadas pero no entiendo por que el opamp....



Correcto son las viejas 2 fuentes de la idea anterior un tanto mejoradas.

El smith trigger tiene histéresis controlada por las resistencias R2 y R1 y estas ajustadas a su vez por el operacional que trabaja como buffer entre la tensión sobre el capacitor y el smith trigger.
No puede ser cualquier operacional, si no es del tipo rápido, no funca.


Me parece a mi o ¿ Los Lunes son mas largos que los demás días ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 29, 2008)

para mi los lunes son tan largos como los martes, miercoles, jueves o viernes, larguisimos, los que me parecen infinitamente cortos son los sabados y domingos...... 

por otro lado ese opamp no lo conozco servira un mc34072?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...... por otro lado ese opamp no lo conozco servira un mc34072?



¿?¿? Ni idea, el del esquema tiene un slew rate de 200V/uS, el MC34072 solo 13V/uS


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 30, 2008)

200v/uS? de donde lo saco?

y yo que estaba contento de conseguir opamps de 13V/uS.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2008)

Edit

Buscando. . . .


----------

